# What does your 9-10 month old's poop look like?



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry for the TMI post, but I'm curious. Dd is eating solids, sometimes, and nursing a lot. Her poop is still so runny. I'm so sick of washing out icky poop diapers, and long for the days I can just plop it in the toilet!


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

My 9 month old has either runny bf poop or more peanut buttery poop depending on how much she has been eating...I too am wondering when I need to start depositing some in the toilet - do you wait for horseballs that you can just shake off?

Wow being a mom is fun.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

It's about the consistency of peanut butter with lots of food chunks in it. Takes some scraping into the toilet before it goes in the wetbag. I try to remember to use the flushable liners, but it rarely happens.


----------



## sagelove (May 29, 2004)

Thick split-pea soup consistency, and sticky, too. He eats a small amt of solids but mainly still breastfeeds.


----------



## Nicole_ac (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagelove* 
Thick split-pea soup consistency, and sticky, too. He eats a small amt of solids but mainly still breastfeeds.

same here...


----------



## tanya1976 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagelove* 
Thick split-pea soup consistency, and sticky, too. He eats a small amt of solids but mainly still breastfeeds.

I third that.


----------



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

My LO loves eating and eats quite a bit. I make sure to offer lots of water and an occasional prunes breakfast to ease things along. Mostly his poop is thick split-pea soup too, but has been increasingly well-formed and soft these days - I can just shake it into the toilet from the diaper.


----------



## rrs (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagelove* 
Thick split-pea soup consistency, and sticky, too. He eats a small amt of solids but mainly still breastfeeds.

When did they get thick(er)? Have they always been that way? All of a sudden, at about 6.5 months Carter's poop got thicker (it had always been very runny). I have frequently wondered why, but when I asked the pediatrician, she thought it could be dehydration. It's not, he has plenty of wet diapers.


----------



## rugbymom (Mar 21, 2007)

My son has always tended toward constipation, so his are hard and I just shake them into the toilet. They were mostly solid while he was still EB from about 5 months on. Now he eats food and they are still solid.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

DD's goes from pretty solid, but not hard (not constipated). Easy to clean, not stinky. To sometimes peanut buttery, but still easy to clean. They haven't been very stinky since we first started solids at a little over 7 months. She only eats a few foods, though, and generally eats 2-3 times a day.

LOTS of milk, though, she's still nursing frequently.


----------



## sagelove (May 29, 2004)

Quote:

When did they get thick(er)? Have they always been that way? All of a sudden, at about 6.5 months Carter's poop got thicker (it had always been very runny). I have frequently wondered why, but when I asked the pediatrician, she thought it could be dehydration. It's not, he has plenty of wet diapers.
They started to get thicker when we started solids around 6-7 mths. And only a small amounts of solids did it b/c to this day he gets pretty much all of his nutrition from breastmilk (he's still more into playing and experimenting with food rather than swallowing it down). They have not always been this way. When he started drooling a lot around 2-4 months, they turned into more of a liquidy, peanut-buttery type "drool stool." Back then he had at least 1-2 bm/day. Now he goes only about 1x/week.


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

So do you all scrape the pb consistency poo into the toilet or just toss dipes in the wash as they are?


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

I scrape/shake as much as I can into the toilet.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Another "yeah that" to the thick split pea soup description. And it's still bright yellow. But my DS (11 months) isn't eating any solids yet.


----------



## Daron (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello from 2016 for anyone reading this thread . My EB baby started solids at 7 months, i figured the first 6 meant wait out the 6th month as well. He started really slow, and yup peanut uttery poop followed the increase. Hes now 9 months and he has 2 to 3 meals a day and his poop just formed about a week ago. And yup cloth diapering has never been better. I actually was spraying mine off in the bathtub with the pull down shower! They were soooo soaked in poop before that there was no knocking into the toilet. And i always wanted to get all the poop out before putting them into the pre wash. Am i ever glad that's over, i dont have to do a full on shower/tub clean every time he poops now!


----------

